# Tucker and Tyson have a wrestling match



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

These two boys go at it nonstop! For some reason, they feel that they need to do it in my office while I'm trying to work. :doh: Tyson is really asserting himself on Tucker! They have a good game of tug at the end of the video. :bowl:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How wonderful that they're enjoying each other so much! You must be so happy to have them acting like brothers!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

....and some pictures from last night and today


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That was a really sweet video! Was that a marrow bone Tyson had? It must be great to have a big brother like Tucker, he actually gives him the toy!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

omg that was so cute!! I could just watch them play together for hours!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks like Tucker is loving having a little baby brother to play with. He plays so gently with Tyson.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

That was our two when we first got Kuper. Constant, your too actually seem mild compared to the way my two carried on. Kuper ws a growler from day 1. Not mean, it was in play. We also had to keep reminding Kadence, easy, he's a baby. After the 1st night I sent a video to our breeder to see if they were too rough. She laughted. It finally settled down some. Made raising Kuper so much easier, we never had the hand biting like with Kadence. They are best of friends now & even lay together all the time.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

inge said:


> That was a really sweet video! Was that a marrow bone Tyson had? It must be great to have a big brother like Tucker, he actually gives him the toy!


Yup, a marrow bone with all of the meat eaten off of it. Tucker has no problems sharing.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Tyson could not have a better big brother. Tucker is so gentle with him.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

A-flippin-dorable! It's amazing how Tucker is so gentle with Tyson. Love the pic with his tongue out, by the way.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Tucker is an amazingly gentle big brother. I loved the video and I love Tyson's wrinkle muzzle. Asia has the same thing and she never outgrew it.. Too cute.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Very sweet Jo! 
Touching to see Tucker so gentle...I only see him when he is running after Miss Liberty!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this video, they sure do look like they've been pals forever!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Very sweet Jo!
> Touching to see Tucker so gentle...I only see him when he is running after Miss Liberty!


I have a feeling it will always be that way...even after he has been neutered! :bowl:


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That was really sweet! Tucker is a great brother! I loved when they played tug and the little kiss at the camera at the end of the video!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Tucker is so sweet with him! The video is adorable! The kiss/head butt at the end is very cute!


----------

